# Best AV Receiver for Under $2,500



## MLGamer

All,

I have decided to upgrade my equipment and need your help. What is the best AV receiver I can buy for under $2,500? I have looked at the Marantz SR7007 and some others but have not come across any clear winners.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb

$2500 is a really high budget.
The Denon 4520ci is getting some good reviews although some members on here and other sites have had some serious issues with it so not so sure.
The Onkyo 5009/5010 is an amazing receiver as well. It uses top of the line amps video processor and a toroidal power supply. Also has Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and sub EQ and THX Ultra2 Plus.


----------



## phillihp23

I bought the Denon 4520CI refurbished from AC4LESS. Its been great no problems so far.


----------



## MLGamer

I was just reading up on the Denon 4520CI both on the Home Theater Shack website and via Google. It looks like a great choice. tonyvdb, I will also check out the Onkyo you recommended as well. Any other takers?


----------



## tonyvdb

The Yamaha RX-A1020 would also be in the running.


----------



## B- one

That's a great budget maybe if you can tell everyone what your previous one was and what you are looking to improve power wise and features that you must have they may have better suggestions and the savings could go to your next upgrade. You may want to mention the speakers you are using or would like to use in the future if you are looking to change them as well.


----------



## MLGamer

Guys,

Thanks B-1. I am really excited about my speaker selection for my upgrade: B&W CM9(4), CM Centre 2 for the center channel and the ASW12CM subwoofer. I auditioned them today and was thoroughly impressed! It seems like a system that will last a good long time.


----------



## B- one

I use to have a denon 4800 back in the day it was a demo unit it lasted along time currently have an integra 40.3 has been great for the last couple of years both have had no issues and have worked for me I'm sure others with more knowledge will have great ideas to spend your money on glad you had fun listening to your future purchase.


----------



## J&D

You asked about AVR's and the Denon and Onkyo's are good suggestions but with your budget you are very close to separates territory. Have you ever thought of going the pre-pro route with outboard amps? A4L has the Marantz 8801 pre-pro refurbished for $2499. External amplification has become very reasonable with offerings from the likes of Emotiva and Outlaw. You can get 5 or 7 channels of very solid amplification for under a grand that will easily outperform even high end receivers.

The other option is to look for a lower end AVR with the features you need - say for around $1K or less and then just use the AVR as a pre-pro with external amps. This is my current configuration and it allows for a ton of flexibility, I never have to worry about what speakers I am powering and allows me to easily upgrade the AVR to a newer model while ignoring the power spec's.


----------



## Andre

Question? You are using a CM9 as a surround speaker? I am wonder because you have the (4) there.


----------



## MLGamer

Hey Andre and all,

I am considering using CM9s for my surround sound. This may change. I am working with an HT technology specialist firm in St. Louis called "The Sound Room" so the configuration I have proposed may be altered based on their (and your) recommendations.


----------



## Andre

It's all up to you, but I would think the 9s for surround to be overkill. The 1s would be enough and depending on your seating arrangment (more then one row) the DS3 for the 600 series may be better as they are dipoles. Lastly, the B&W sub is a sealed unit and you may find that you get more Umph from a ported design.

Sorry I know your question was not speaker based. As for the reciever I would look at 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Plus-3-D-9.2-Channel-Network-Receiver/1.html


----------



## MLGamer

J&D,

I have not thought about going that route...until now!  I will taking under advisement.


----------



## MLGamer

New player in the mix: The sound and technology firm I am working with has suggested the Integra DTR - 50.4. He believes it will provide exactly what I need for my configuration. In addition, his recommendation is based on his thought that it is comparable to the Denon AVR-4520CI. Also, I can pick one of these babies up for around $1,600.

Thoughts?


----------



## Andre

Integra is the same company as Onkyo. They say Integra goes though the Onkyo parts bin and hand selects the best components. Honestly, I think its hipe.

The Integra 50.4 is third from the top so probably equal to the Onkyo NR1010 which is $1150 at A4Less or for the $1600 you can get Onkyo 5009 and get the companies best amplifier section with a torodial transformer (5009 is equivalent to the Integra 80.3, last years model)


----------



## chashint

I don't know if Integra is simply a rebadged Onkyo with a higher price or if it uses different components in various places.
As to cherry picking the Onkyo parts bin...well that's baloney.
Mass produced electronic components are very repeatable and to cherry pick would require testing each individual piece part.
LOL, that doesn't happen with mass production consumer products.

Everyone has their priorities but if you knock $1k off the AVR, and go with less expensive surrounds can you fit the B&W 804 into your budget?
I think they are a considerable step up from the CM.
Of course they cost a lot more too.


----------



## H_Roark

Well just to throw my two cents in, I can get you the Integra 70.4 for $2520.00 on sale. I work for a custom home theater store in Ohio. I have used the Denon 4520 as well and I feel the Integra has more oomph. Also you could go with the new Cambridge 751r receiver. Thanks


----------



## H_Roark

Oh yeah, if you can the 804's are a very significant bump over the CM's. And they are a real conversation piece as well.


----------



## MLGamer

All,

I am going to meet with the sound and tech guy this morning and will take a look at the 804s. Not sure if I want to go that way because of the bump up in price but will keep you posted on this thread.

Thanks!!!


----------



## bkeeler10

I'll throw another idea out there. Take a look at the Anthem MRX700 ($2000 MSRP). Not as feature-laden as some other offerings mentioned, but it does have Anthem's room correction system (ARC) which is highly regarded. Or, taking a page from some prior comments, get an Anthem MRX300 ($1000 MSRP) and pair it with an external amplifier. You're losing power and a few features going to the 300 instead of the 700, but they may not be important features to you and you can use the money saved for a beefy amp or two.

After a lot of reading on room correction systems, I'm convinced enough about ARC that my next AVR will be an Anthem.


----------



## chashint

MLGamer said:


> All,
> 
> I am going to meet with the sound and tech guy this morning and will take a look at the 804s. Not sure if I want to go that way because of the bump up in price but will keep you posted on this thread.
> 
> Thanks!!!


If the 804s are over budget, don't listen to them.


----------



## TheGreek16

does anyone have the marantz SR7009. I have a Marantz av7005 wondering if the move up is worth it.


----------



## fbczar

If you are interested in the receiver with the best sound, the Anthem MRX710 and MRX510 are hard to beat.


----------



## MLGamer

fbczar said:


> If you are interested in the receiver with the best sound, the Anthem MRX710 and MRX510 are hard to beat.


I like the price point as well! Is the 710 worth the extra $400? I have not auditioned this receiver but will certainly take a hard look at it. My system list is geared towards building a great home theater and, if the performance is phenomenal, I would certainly be interested.

Matthew


----------



## fbczar

MLGamer said:


> I like the price point as well! Is the 710 worth the extra $400?
> 
> Matthew


If you need the power it is. the MRX 510 and mrx 710 have the same preamp/processor. The MRX710 has more power and a higher quality power supply for the amp. The MRX510 is a great choice if you want to use it with an external amplifier. All the MRX receivers have the best room correction available in a receiver.


----------



## MLGamer

fbczar said:


> If you need the power it is. the MRX 510 and mrx 710 have the same preamp/processor. The MRX710 has more power and a higher quality power supply for the amp. The MRX510 is a great choice if you want to use it with an external amplifier. All the MRX receivers have the best room correction available in a receiver.


Thanks.

For my proposed configuration, after reading the specs, the 710 suits my needs best. I really appreciate you sharing this information. I will have a local Anthem vendor identified before nights end!

Matthew


----------



## TheGreek16

Does anyone have a Marantz AV7702, if so have you hooked up all the speakers for atmos?


----------

